# Leather Field quiver group buy



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

If you want a field quiver, this would be a great buy and value. (free bump) I'll ask my group.. 

If you were doing the target quivers, I'd be all over one. I still have my neet leather quiver from the early 70's It's still in good shape..


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I've been eyeing the Neet field quiver for awhile now so I'm even more interested in this.

How much would the total be with shipping to Australia?

Quick edit: What is the difference between the N-491 and the N-495?

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/neet-n-495-field-quiver.html


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

rstgyx said:


> I've been eyeing the Neet field quiver for awhile now so I'm even more interested in this.
> 
> How much would the total be with shipping to Australia?



Pm sent


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm up to 7 ordered. Let's get 5 more!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

James, I'll take one just to have one. Great quivers - esp. in real leather.

Let me know how to pay you.

John


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Add me to the list. My wife could use a decent leather field quiver.

-Steve


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

How soon is this order going through? I'd love to have one, but can't commit to payment until 5/8 (next payday)


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

Put me in for 2, dave


----------



## stvedore (Mar 28, 2014)

Please add one for me, please.

Shawn


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

Can I get a left handed model, or would that be a separate run?


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

I am interested in a left handed model also.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've got my list updated we are definitely up to 12 so I'll be contacting everyone individually To set up payment. 

If you are interested please pm me or post here with your name and RH/LH preference. I'll take orders thru Friday evening.


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

In for a lefty. Thanks. Who couldn't use another quiver?


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Im in for a RH quiver.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Put me down for 2 both RH


Dewayne Martin


----------



## martinkartin (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, could you add me up for a RH quiver. These are going to look beautiful in leather!


----------



## TerpSox (Feb 19, 2014)

Put me down for a RH quiver.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

Yea, I'm in for a RH one. 

Don't suppose there is any possibility of brown leather instead of black?


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll go in for a RH one
I'd go brown as well if it's an option (understand that this would make your coordination more complex)
Paul


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm in for a LH. Thanks.


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

I will take one right handed!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

So, I think you are about to become the US distributer for Neet Leather Quivers :wink:


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

bobnikon said:


> So, I think you are about to become the US distributer for Neet Leather Quivers :wink:


Lol. This has definitely gotten way bigger than I had hoped for 

As of this morning we are up to 27 ordered! And more coming in....


If you have ordered one and haven't paid yet please PM me for payment details. I'd like to get everyone paid so we can place the order Monday Morning.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm hoping this revives the leather quiver in Neet's catalog.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I think after baller puts in this order they just might see that there is a demand...

Nice too, and an opportunity to fill a void, because I tried to order a Fist quiver early this year but unfortunately he stopped making them.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Can I still get on the list?


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

All PMs and requests have been responded to....if you have not heard from me and are interested please PM me. I'll push the deadline to Saturday night.

Anyone that has ordered and not paid please PM me for payment info so we can place the order next week.


----------



## WMalinak (Dec 10, 2010)

I am in for a for a RH...I will PM immediately to get payment details.
==>BillM


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

All PMs returned. Thank you to all who have paid, we're up to 32 orders! 

I'll be sending out updates as the order goes through so keep an eye on this thread.


If you have ordered and still need to pay please PM me, I'll follow up with everyone tomorrow evening.


Thanks again everyone.....this is proof that the Archery Community is the best group of people I have had the privilege of being a part of.


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I am interested in a left handed quiver if you are still able to add to the order.


----------



## Soundarc (Mar 21, 2006)

I'll take a rh quiver, if it is not too late.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Sign me up for a LH quiver, PM sent.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Offer extended thru 5pm central time Sunday May 3rd. If you have already ordered and have not paid please do so by Sunday night. If you are interested in ordering pm me by 5pm Sunday. 


Doing really good everyone, thanks for making this slightly less complicated


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

ORDER IS OFFICIALLY PLACED!!!


I got a couple extras just in case someone comes along wanting one, putting out final total at 40!!!


Thanks to everyone who joined the buy, and for promptly paying.


ETA is 3-4 weeks to my house then approx a week to distribute. I'll keep updates on the thread.


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Is the final cost $40 or $45?


----------



## rambo-yambo (Aug 12, 2008)

Disregard the last message,my mistake


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Quick update:

Quivers went into production this week . 

Estimated to ship to me at the end of the month.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Schweet!

Thanks for the update


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

baller said:


> Quick update:
> 
> Quivers went into production this week .
> 
> Estimated to ship to me at the end of the month.


RIP to those poor cows so that we may have things to hold our arrows


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

It's ok, they were also made into delicious steaks!


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

baller said:


> I got a couple extras just in case someone comes along wanting one


I'll take one, as long as you don't mind sending to Australia?


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

I think I bought the last one yesterday...


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep a quick update 

I received a tracking number! Quivers should be shipped today or tomorrow to me from Neet. I'll post up some pics and an update when I get them and start shipping them out. 

As of this message I am out of extras


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

In addition to the pictures, once you get them, can you measure the size of the loops? I'm starting to look for leather belts and want to know what width we'll need. Thanks.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

UPDATE: Quivers will be on a little brown truck tomorrow!

I'll get pics up as soon as I can and I'll get started shipping as soon as possible as well. Please bare with me once I receive them as it will take me a few days to get everything shipped.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

No worries,

I imagine you will have your hands full for a few days.

Cheers and thanks


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

baller said:


> As of this message I am out of extras


no worries, c'est la vie.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

baller said:


> UPDATE: Quivers will be on a little brown truck tomorrow!
> 
> I'll get pics up as soon as I can and I'll get started shipping as soon as possible as well. Please bare with me once I receive them as it will take me a few days to get everything shipped.


I just saw this topic baller. If you end up having an extra I'll take it. If not, maybe next year. :cheers:


----------



## Z-MAN (Jan 25, 2004)

If you happen to have any extra quivers, black and right hand I would be interested. Send me a P.M. Thanks.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Ok guys and gals some eye candy for ya. 

I got some quick pics last night (Forgot to measure the loop but I'll do that). 


I've begun sorting and tagging and packaging....


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Nice! Can't wait for mine to arrive


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Youre mailing in alphabetical order, right? A starts on top?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

Arsi said:


> Youre mailing in alphabetical order, right? A starts on top?


Yep, 'A' starts on top........but 'R' (like in 'RC Cola' is 9 from bottom). :wink: - John


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

The madness in action....


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Whoo! Super excited.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

> Whoo! Super excited.


me too!


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Yep, I am guessing USPS is going to put up a plaque with your name on it.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

UPDATE - AS OF THIS MORNING ALL QUIVER ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!


Sorry it took me so long. Combination of work, rain, and the regards trying to drive in the rain kept me from getting to the post office during the week. 

ENJOY!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

baller said:


> UPDATE - AS OF THIS MORNING ALL QUIVER ORDERS HAVE BEEN SHIPPED!
> 
> 
> Sorry it took me so long. Combination of work, rain, and the regards trying to drive in the rain kept me from getting to the post office during the week.
> ...


Thanks for organising everything baller. Can't wait for mine to arrive !


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

New quiver in the mail today, thanks baller!


----------



## Franklin7 (Jan 14, 2013)

Got mine today too!
It looks great!
Thanks for organizing all of this!


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Franklin7 said:


> Got mine today too!
> It looks great!
> Thanks for organizing all of this!


Ditto James. You're good people.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Delivered today, one for me, one for the boy, he was thrilled.

Thanks


----------



## PaulME (Jun 11, 2014)

Mine showed up yesterday, looks great"
Thanks for doing this.
Paul


----------



## PKayser (Jan 10, 2008)

Received mine today. Very nice. Thanks baller!


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Got mine a few days ago and have enjoyed it immensely! Thank you so much for putting this together!


----------



## ClanLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Same here, I really like the quiver and my fellow shooters want one for themselves. Let us know if you have the opportunity to get more made.


----------



## veepge (May 7, 2013)

Thank you Baller!!!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Just payed the freight forwarder to Australia so hopefully it'll arrive in a week or two.


----------



## hieule (Jun 21, 2014)

Hope this project will come back soon. I wish to order it.
Please kindly help to PM if got chance.

Appreciate very much !


----------



## dkard (Sep 25, 2004)

Daughter used hers this last weekend. They are really nice, wonder why NEET does not make them anymore.

dave


----------



## thiessen3.14 (Sep 11, 2006)

Really nice and quiet while walking. Unlike my Easton field quiver, which is nice and noisy!


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

I have one of these I'd part with. It's an amazing quiver, I just like to be able to see my arrows at all times. PM me if you're interested. Price will be $55 TYD which is what I have in it. Used only a couple of times. New condition.


----------



## Lazarus (Sep 19, 2005)

^^ The above quiver is sold. Thanks to all whom have responded. Lots of interest. More than likely be enough to do another run if Neet would have it. :cheers:

Thanks again all. :thumbs_up


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

I think this should be a sign to Neet that there is, definitely, an interest and market for them. They should just make it part of their catalog IMO


----------

